# adominal cramps



## cuvatiger (Jul 15, 2009)

After about 15 miles of hard riding I get admoninal cramps (one one side) and usually ride through it, slowing me down for a bit. I hydrate, etc. doing everything I should but still get them. 

Any recommendations to combat the cramps - sports drinks, suppliments, salt tabs, etc?

Thanks...


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

I had the same problem a few years ago typically when running hard - came on one day and stuck with me for weeks. I tried all of the "usual suggestions" much like you stated to no avail.

I stopped eating anything 2-3 hrs before hard exercise and it went away. Did not eating cure it? I don't know.

There are some good suggestions on the link below. good luck.


http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=how+to+prevent+"stitch"&meta=&aq=f&oq=


http://health.howstuffworks.com/home-remedies-for-side-pain.htm


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Try doing more ab/core work. That helped me quite a bit. I still get them during every TT or Crit, but they are not as severe.


----------



## grayson (Jul 7, 2009)

Focus on your breathing when you start to cramp. Don't eat/hydrate too soon beforehand. Don't overhydrate.

Just some quick things you can try next time.


----------

